# Cristiano Ronaldo si offre al Psg. Le cifre dell'operazione.



## admin (6 Novembre 2015)

In Francia sono sicuri: Cristiano Ronaldo, dopo la partita tra Real Madrid e Psg si è offerto al club francese. Al termine della gara, l'asso portoghese si è avvicinato al tecnico Blanc sussurrandogli qualcosa all'orecchio. Secondo Le Parisien, Ronaldo avrebbe detto a Blanc:"La sua squadra ha giocato molto bene. Mi piacerebbe lavorare con lei". 

Il Psg è una squadra senza limiti di spesa, l'operazione, a Giugno, è più che fattibile. I prezzi? Stratosferici. Almeno 100-120 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 30 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.


----------



## Doctore (6 Novembre 2015)

Ohhh my god 30 milioni l anno


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ohhh my god 30 milioni l anno



Sono spicci. Tra sponsor, investimenti, aziende, cinema social e altro, guadagnerà almeno 200 milioni all'anno


----------



## Doctore (6 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono spicci. Tra sponsor, investimenti, aziende, cinema social e altro, guadagnerà almeno 200 milioni all'anno



so comunque soldi


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

Affarone del Real.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Affarone del Real.


Un affare perdere un giocatore da 1 goal a partita


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un affare perdere un giocatore da 1 goal a partita



Eh, ma 100 milioni sono 100 milioni. Ronaldo calerà drasticamente il suo score tra 2-3 anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma 100 milioni sono 100 milioni. Ronaldo calerà drasticamente il suo score *tra 2-3 anni*.


Hai detto niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2015)

Ronaldo nel campionato francese farà due gol di media a partita...

Se il Real lo cede fa l'errore del secolo..però se lui si è stufato non c'è verso di tenerlo...per me voleva solo battere i vari record di gol ma è da un anno che vuole andarsene, la mazzata è stata l'esonero di ancelotti...


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai detto niente.



Sì, ma a quel punto non so chi ti darà 100-120 milioni per un 33enne.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma a quel punto non so chi ti darà 100-120 milioni per un 33enne.


Io preferirei spolparlo per bene, il Real non è una società che ha bisogno di soldi, anche perché vendi Ronaldo e poi chi prendi? Messi di certo non te lo vendono.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2015)

Lui e Messi non hanno cifra. Parlo non solo di quello che fanno in campo, dove sono unici al mondo, ma anche a tutto il business che generano per il club.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io preferirei spolparlo per bene, il Real non è una società che ha bisogno di soldi, anche perché vendi Ronaldo e poi chi prendi? Messi di certo non te lo vendono.



Non avranno bisogno di soldi, per carità, però il Real è una squadra con oltre mezzo miliardo di debiti e poi vuoi mettere 80/100 milioni di plusvalenza che ricaveranno dalla cessione del portoghese? Sul sostituto: credo punteranno su Bale, che era stato preso soprattutto per il dopo-Ronaldo.


----------



## davoreb (6 Novembre 2015)

il problema non sono i 100 milioni ma lo puoi sostituire? Diciamo che prendi Hazard e Pogba con 150, il Real si rinforza?

Io non ne sono sicuro.

Il PSG sta comunque facendo una grande squadra rinforzandosi in tutti i ruoli, comunque noi gli abbiamo dato una grande mano a partire


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma 100 milioni sono 100 milioni. Ronaldo calerà drasticamente il suo score tra 2-3 anni.



Non si Milanesizzare, il Real preferisce tenere CR7 che i 100 milioni.


----------

